# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht bij dochter vanaf geboorte al

## becali

Hallo iedereen

Onze dochter is met een gewicht van 2025 op de wereld gekomen.
Voor zo ver ik me kan herinneren hebben wij altijd zorgen om haar
gehad en eerlijk gezegd nog steeds.
Ik kan me ook niet herinneren dat ze ook maar 1 voeding helemaal
opdronk.

Hopeloos moedeloos waren we(nog steeds) niemand zei er iets van
en t leek of alles normaal was.
Uiteraard wordt er gezegd t komt van zelf goed ze halen t wel in.
Ik kan die zin"'t komt vanzelf goed" niet meer horen het maakt me
woest en verdrietig echt waar want vertrouwen heb ik er niet meer
in.

Nu moet ik zeggen ze is een maand te vroeg geboren een pre/dysma
tuur kindje maar dan zegt men dat een kind in t tweede levensjaar de
schade in loopt dus de achterstand van gewicht en ev lengte.
Nou mn dochter is inmiddels bijna 7 en half jaar maar is nog steeds 10
cm onder t gemiddelde(met afbuigingen) en zeker 7 kilo te licht.
Verder kern gezond zit goed in haar vel en doet het super op school
zelfs zo goed dat ze een groep overgeslagen heeft.

De huisarts zegt t is goed ik ben onzeker en overbezorgd en heb een 
negatieve invloed op mn kind :Mad: 
De kinderarts worden we ondanks door zeuren niet heen gestuurd, en de
school arts zei dat we extra moeten wegen en meten en de lengte boog
af en dat baarde hem wat zorgen.

Maar zijn er moeders/vaders verzorgers die met de zelfde onzerheid zitten??
Voelen jullie je begrepen?? ik blijf me storen en druk maken om haar lengte 
en gewicht.
O ja eten en drinken is geen hobby als ik 1 boterham en een halve aard
met 1 eetlepel groente naar binnen krijg is het feest.
Drinken??? denk dat ze op een dag nog niet aan 300cc komt ik kan aanmoedigen straffen dwingen zeg t maar maar ik heb t(en mn dochter
ook)de moed opgegeven.

----------


## dyon1

Halo Becali,

Ik kan je woede en verdriet begrijpen. Ik heb zelf geen kinderen maar mijn zusje had vroeger hetzelfde probleem ze at en dronk niet veel en was redelijk klein. Ik kan nu niet zeggen het komt allemaal wel goed maar ik kan wel zeggen dat mijn zusje toen ze eenmaal 12/13 was flink begon te eten :Smile:  Nu heeft ze een normaal gewicht en een normale eetlust...

Groetjes

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey,

Ik herken het wel. Zelf ben ik ook geen fan van eten. Misschien kun je een keer met een voedingsdeskundige overleggen?! Een dietist ofzo. Aangezien ze neit zo veel eet en drinkt. Alleen vrees ik dat je heir wel een verwijsbrief van de huisarts moet hebben. Maar wat bij onze huisarts altijd kan, is dat ik naar de assistent bel voor de verwijsbrief en dan heb ik hem zo zonder overleg met een arts... Je kunt het proberen! Suc6 in elk geval. 

Liefs,

----------


## becali

ik had na t bezoek aan de huisarts ook gehoopt dat ie me door
zou sturen maar hij bekeek de groeicurve die ik al vanaf haar geboorte
bij hou en vond geen rede om verdere actie te ondernemen mmmm
vreemd hoor!!!
Moet wel eerlijk bekennen dat mn dochter na het bezoek aan dokter
beter eet en drinkt het gevolg???? 300 gram gegroeid in 1 week dat
lijkt niks maar ik ben super blij toevallig zag ik dat ze ook in lengte een
halve cm gegroeid is.

----------


## christel1

Becali, 
Mijn zoon is ook prematuur geboren en als hij baby was heeft hij ook nooit zijn fles leeggedronken, als hij 80 cc dronk toen hij een maand of 6 was mocht ik al blij zijn, het was ook een lichtgewicht te noemen. Hij was ook klein voor zijn leeftijd maar zat niet onder de lengte, gewoon op de laagste curve. Qua grootte en qua gewicht, hij was nu eenmaal een tenger ventje en hij is 6 weken te vroeg geboren met een gewicht van 2,520 kg en een lengte van 46,5 cm. 
Weet jij nog hoe jij was op die leeftijd en je man ? Kunnen jullie dit vragen aan jullie ouders als je die nog hebt ? En zijn jullie allebei groot, normaal of klein te noemen ? Sorry voor de vragen maar dit speelt echt wel een rol. http://groeiweb.pgdata.nl/groeiweb_ouder/calculator.asp
Hier heb je misschien ook al iets aan. Je kan dan haar gegevens ingeven en je kan het ook ingeven voor latere leeftijd, pas op, er kan altijd een afwijking zijn, ik heb dit nu net geprobeerd voor mijn dochter en zoon, en ze zijn alle 2 5 cm groter of ze volgens de berekening zouden kunnen zijn. Kon evengoed 10 cm kleiner zijn hoor. Ik dacht dat ik voor mijn zoon eens berekend had, dat hij max 185 cm kon worden en min 170 cm en bij mijn dochter was dit 150 cm en 170 cm en ze is 169 cm geworden en mijn zoon 180 cm. 
En mijn zoon is heel lang klein gebleven, tot zijn 15-16 of zo en dan heeft hij een enorme groeispurt gehad maar was dan ook verschrikkelijk dun. Maar nu heeft hij wel een normaal gewicht. 
Met eten, ik zou niet echt pushen, een kind beseft echt wel wat het nodig heeft en zal niet niet eten omdat jij erop aandringt. Mijn vriend was verschrikkelijk mager als hij jong was, rond 6-7 en zijn ma is dan met hem naar de kinderarts geweest en ja hoor hij MOEST bijkomen, resultaat op zijn 12de was hij obees en tot zijn 18de is hij obees geweest en dan heeft hij anorexia gekregen omdat hij niet meer dik wou zijn.... Hij woog eerst 98 kilo op zijn 18de toen hij wou beginnen als treinbestuurder, na 9 maand legerdienst woog hij nog 63 kilo voor 1,82 cm, hij leefde op een mars of een snicker, dus helemaal niet gezond. En nu heeft hij terug serieus wat overgewicht. 
Wat lust je dochter echt graag, hoeft niet ongezond te zijn hoor, zoiets als aardbeien of appels of peren of kiwi of banaan ? Misschien kan je haar als tussendoortje een fruitslaatje maken met een bol ijs erbij of zo dat ze toch haar nodige vitamines naar binnen krijgt. En bij haar mag je er dan best wat suiker bijdoen hoor. 
Drinkt ze graag melkproducten ? Misschien kan je bij de apotheek van die caloriehoudende drankjes gaan kopen om haar mee te geven naar school voor bij haar eten of als 10 uurtje, drankjes genre fortimel, is wel prijzig maar wel gezond. 
Ik persoonlijk zou haar absoluut niet dwingen om te eten want dan gaat ze er maar pas een hekel aan krijgen omdat je haar teveel pusht. Ik heb eergisteren gezien wat een 8 jarig nichtje van de kinderen gegeten heeft bij mij thuis, 3 stukjes stoofvlees en 15 frietjes dus heel veel kan je dat ook niet noemen maar ze had genoeg dan en ze is ook heel fijn en redelijk klein terwijl haar ouders heel groot zijn alle 2. 
Zet misschien altijd een drankje op tafel maar dwing ze niet om ervan te drinken maar als het onder handbereik staat zal ze er misschien sneller naar grijpen of dat ze er steeds moet naar vragen, neem 1 fles van 1 liter apart voor haar zodat je een beetje kan in de gaten houden hoeveel ze ongeveer drinkt. Of geef haar kleine drankjes van bij Aldi, Lidl of AH. 

Als je je blijft ongerust maken over haar lengte, vraag aan de HA om een bloedafname te doen, dat moet hij wel toestaan en vraag om haar groeihormoon te checken. Of als je eigen HA het niet wil, ga naar iemand anders, misschien een vrouwelijke arts die meer begrip heeft voor jouw zorgen want tenslotte wil je alleen maar het beste voor je kind. 
Over het gewicht zou ik me persoonlijk geen zorgen maken of het zou echt extreem moeten zijn. 
En blijkbaar is het een heel intelligent kind als ze een groep mogen overslaan heeft dus daar moet je je zeker niet ongerust over maken.... 
Veel succes en hopelijk minder zorgen 
Christel1

----------


## becali

he thanks voor je verhaal ik heb de test gedaan en zal
mijn dochter na meting van papa en mama lengte 1.66
worden en de huidige meting 1.64 nou ja dat vind
ik voor een meisje nog niet zo n schokkende lengte!!!!
Ja en met eten maken we inderdaad geen strijd, ze is bijv
gek op macaroni en spagettie en naar mijn weten zijn dat 
echte dikmakers??? nou laat maar kauwen denk ik dan ik 
geef haar ook door de weeks regelmatig een bakje chips
niet dat ze er veel van bakt met eten maar toch een extra
snack in de hoop......

Maar het voelt wel frustrerend en ik ben bang dat ze dat voelt.
ook vind ze t fijn om voor t slapen gaan nog een broodje te
eten of ontbijtkoek dus uiteraard stimuleren we dat.
Ze is ook erg bewegelijk en vol energie dus het eten heeft geen
tijd om te verteren.

----------


## christel1

Ja mijn zoon deed op die leeftijd 10 uur sport, hoe kon hij dan eigenlijk dik worden ? Maar nu is hij wel ok hoor, 71 kilo voor 180 cm dus niks mis mee zeker ? En hij is ondertussen 25 geworden.

----------


## becali

oei dat klinkt positief er is dus hoop hahahaha ja met zo veel
lichaams beweging is het logisch ja.

ik begin er toc weer een beetje in te geloven al klinkt de uitslag
van de test die jij me linkte wel heeeeel ver weg.
Nl 1.66 lang ze zit nu op 1.20 bij een leeftijd van 7 jaar.
En 1.20 en 1.66 lijkt zo ver nog maar goed ik blijf gewoon
genieten van haar ontwikkeling het gaat al zo hard ze zijn zo 18 :Wink: 

gaat vast goed komen met mn kruimeltje :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Becali, 
120 cm voor 7 jaar dat lijkt me nu niet echt klein hoor en ze heeft zeker nog 10-11 jaar te gaan om te groeien. Mijn dochter is nu 23 en dacht dat ze 1,63 m was en ik zei nee je bent groter dus toch maar terug gaan meten, blijkt dat ze 1,69 cm is en dan vertelde ze oei, ik ben blijkbaar nog gegroeid... Ja zo zie je maar he en meisjes kunnen ook nog hoge hakken aan he als ze kleiner zijn, alhoewel ik 1,66 cm helemaal niet klein vind voor een meisje hoor, in NL misschien wel maar dan komt ze maar een belgische vent zoeken, die zijn meestal niet zo lang dan NL mannen. Ik ben maar 1,55 cm groot maar heb me nooit zorgen gemaakt om mijn grootte, alles is in evenwicht, lengte en gewicht en ik voel me zeker niet minder dan een ander, heb zelfs een mannenjob uitgeoefend en ja ik stond mijn mannetje hoor, werken in een mannenwereld (toen nog) was als vrouw helemaal niet evident en ik heb moeten opboksen tegen de vooroordelen maar de doorzetter wint. 
Komt wel goed hoor met je dochter, ze zal er wel komen, wordt ze niet immens groot, kleintjes zijn altijd lief zeggen de mannen dan :-)

----------


## becali

tja wat is klein wat is groot ik heb die test gedaan en daar
stond 10% had die lengte met 7 jaar en 90% is groter.
Als ik de groeicurve er bij pak zit ze inderdaad vet onder t
gemiddelde.
En uiteraard in de klas is ze ook de kleinste de anderen komen zeker
1 tot anderhalve kop boven haar uit en dan heb ik t over de zelfde
leeftijd.

Dus 1.20 klinkt normaal maar in werkelijkheid komt ze dus echt klein
over naast haar klas en leeftijdsgenootjes.
De gemiddelde lengte is 1.29 maar ja als ik de groeicurve van haar
gewicht bekijk :Frown:  dan scoort ze ook zeker op de onderste lijn.

Maar ja inderdaad voor een meisje is t niet zo erg we hebben inderdaad
de hakken optie daar had ik nog niet over nagedacht. :Embarrassment:

----------


## becali

nou ja zeg wat doet die rare duim boven mn bericht grrrrrrr
ik heb weer ergens wat ingedrukt nou ja vergeet die rare duim.

----------

